# giant longhorn beetles



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

first pic:







jaws











catapilar,






attacus atlas.. largest moth ever!






when u clic on the pic to see full size then you get true size B) 

huge snail, 5 inches of slime  






cicade sheds


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 13, 2008)

Actualy, we call mole crickets, sicadas!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Actualy, we call mole crickets, sicadas!


nope that are other insects and please idet your post so you dont reply alk the pics


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> nope that are other insects and please idet your post so you dont reply alk the pics


he probably has never done it before.

MANTIS DUDE - edit your post and delete the codes that begin with


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

are your sure thats a butterfly and not a moth&gt;?its massive..where did u find that?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> are your sure thats a butterfly and not a moth&gt;?its massive..where did u find that?


tha duhh moth  got to edit that part :lol: 

and i found it in a zoo  but seriously it lives in indonesia.

it can get the size off a pigeon :blink: atleat the wingspan.

oops, you prob asking urself why i saw your PM in the topic :lol: i used it blocknote.edited it.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey idolo that is a cicada  

Mole crickets are burrowing crickets, they do look slightly similar as they have the same kind of fore arms


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Hey idolo that is a cicada  Mole crickets are burrowing crickets, they do look slightly similar as they have the same kind of fore arms


ok i edit it...


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 21, 2008)

A. atlas is not the largest moth, but they are close!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 21, 2008)

Peter said:


> A. atlas is not the largest moth, but they are close!


huh, wich one is the largest? in every book i read that the atlas was the largest... stupid books


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

Was it some kind of luna moth? I don't know...


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Was it some kind of luna moth? I don't know...


i know lunar moths are very large but thats cuz they have long. "things" on there wings


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh.  

That would be really difficult to feed to a praying mantis


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Oh.  That would be really difficult to feed to a praying mantis


then the body would get eaten, you will find 2 raped wings on the floor


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

The mantis wouldn't be able to eat the moth. The wings would throw it halfway across the room. :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> The mantis wouldn't be able to eat the moth. The wings would throw it halfway across the room. :blink:


hehe i would love see that happen.. the mantis catch the moth and have it in the claws, the moth takes off and fly with the mantis attatched to his body :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 22, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> hehe i would love see that happen.. the mantis catch the moth and have it in the claws, the moth takes off and fly with the mantis attatched to his body :lol:


Totally the next blockbuster hit lol

We're waaaay off topic! Could anyone actually say what the largest moth is?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Totally the next blockbuster hit lolWe're waaaay off topic! Could anyone actually say what the largest moth is?


i,d like to know that to, i,m off googeling

(btw: nowadays every topic went off topic.. lol)


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 22, 2008)

found it:

hercules moth


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol, I have a pic of a giant atlas butterfly on my sholder lol!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Lol, I have a pic of a giant atlas butterfly on my sholder lol!


i had one on my head.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i had one on my head.


I havent had one on my shoulder or head but i have the name on my screen right now. LOL


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 23, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I havent had one on my shoulder or head but i have the name on my screen right now. LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 27, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Was that seriously funny? After i posted it i thought it sounded dumb lol

400th post lol yay


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Was that seriously funny? After i posted it i thought it sounded dumb lol400th post lol yay


being sarcastic. congratz.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 31, 2008)

Different sources seem to suggest different opinions on the largest moth in the world. I'd always thought the Hercules was, but it seems like most online sources of information give the title to the Atlas moth. I guess it comes down to whether you're judging by wingspan or length or mass. Here's a link that I'm sharing only because it's barely a month old (not because it's scientifically accurate):

http://on-walkabout.com/2008/06/20/friday-...-largest-moths/


----------



## Orin (Aug 1, 2008)

&lt;-- Isnt' this the sarcastic emoticon? To me it looks like the "your nuts but I'm not going to argue" emoticon.



idolomantis said:


> being sarcastic. congratz.


Peter, I still see various sources claiming the Goliath beetle is the heaviest or largest beetle in the world when it's shorter or/and weighs less than dozens of species. It's just the biggest flower beetle.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

Orin said:


> &lt;-- Isnt' this the sarcastic emoticon? To me it looks like the "your nuts but I'm not going to argue" emoticon.


i was fake laughing..

to me its more like yeah whatever i know i,m right.. lol


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 7, 2008)

time for more: bugs in germany.

snails.... *NAKED TIME :lol: :lol: :lol: *












no1,s home?






hoverfly will never hover anymore...






spiderman.. spiderman.. does whatever a spider can etc... etc.. blahblahblah.. blahblahblah ding dong... here is the spider geek






that was it folks..


----------

